# 2010 whitetail



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I have been sick in bed since Sat and it has been driving me mad not being able to get into the stands. Tonight with about a hour and half left in season I decided to run up to a couple stands and sit with my bow and try to rattle. I did not really think anything would ever come in with the amount of noise that I made getting to my stand, having a bad cold sure takes the wind out of you fast. anyway about 15 minutes sitting in my stand rattling and grunting I caught movement. I seen him coming towards me but coming from the downwind side of me, he busted me but only went a little ways I ranged him at 53 yards drew my bow back and settled my 50 yard pin 2 inches higher than I wanted to hit. On impact he took off, made it about 150 yards and piled up, Took him through the liver and one lung on a hard quartering away shot. Then the work began getting him loaded in the truck and home to skin. He has 7 points on one side and 6 on the other side.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats on an awesome deer!


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats on another Hogger trophy, you seem to have a bunch of them in your area and know how to put them in the freezer!!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Congrats Travis! There is never a shortage of trophies coming from you! Glad to see you didn't arrow him with a pink shaft!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats, that's an awesome lookin animal.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice deer!!!


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats good sir! Wish I could see ones this big (or any for that matter...)!


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Great Looking Buck Mate, Look Forward to Seeing you and Your Bro at the Lloyd Shoot.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

great looking buck!!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

nothing like leaveing it to the last minute:wink: 

great deer:cocktail:


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Good stuff! Congratulations!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

nice gob, congrats


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats !!!!!!


----------

